# LF: Aquarium custom build



## xbacala (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,
I am looking for custom aquarium builder. Anyone know?

I plan to build a tank size around 200+ gallons for my arowana.
(I live in Brampton)

Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Miracles is in Orangeville, so not too far from you.

Also, Marineland makes a series of "deep dimension" tanks which are pretty nice and not made to order so potentially cheaper.


----------



## xbacala (Jan 9, 2009)

can you give me more info?

My problem is big tank can't take down to my basement unless I have to remove the door.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

The Deep Dimension tanks from Marineland are all 3 feet wide and made of glass which means they'll be extremely heavy.

No matter what tank you want you could contact Flavio at Milton Aquarium aka Advanced Reef Aquatics because he can get you any Miracles tank custom or not (glass or acrylic) as well as the Marineland tanks.
http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=63_65
http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=63

Flavio is a great guy to deal with too and his prices are fair.
http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/contact_us.php?osCsid=77a1828a85d6d7b519d2714dffa83b66
--
Paul


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Another option is to have the tank assembled in place - but the flip side to that is to take down the tank, you really have to take it down


----------



## xbacala (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks. I will contact Flavio.



Y2KGT said:


> The Deep Dimension tanks from Marineland are all 3 feet wide and made of glass which means they'll be extremely heavy.
> 
> No matter what tank you want you could contact Flavio at Milton Aquarium aka Advanced Reef Aquatics because he can get you any Miracles tank custom or not (glass or acrylic) as well as the Marineland tanks.
> http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/index.php?cPath=63_65
> ...


----------

